# Let's say Miami gets the #1 pick...



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If you were Randy Pfund (Heat GM), who would you take?

1) Miami will likely have Wade+Cook at SG, Dorell at SF, UD at PF, and Shaq+Blount at C for a while. 

2) We need a player that makes the most sense in the longterm paired with Wade.

I'd personally take Rose, but I'm interested in what you guys think.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

If I were forced to choose from your options and conditions, I'd take Rose. But if I were the GM I'd work hard to make a trade first: Jason Williams and Dorell Wright to Sacramento for Mike Bibby. (I'd hope that, with Udrih playing well and Bibby expensive, that they'd be willing to do it for the cap relief and the promise of a still-young, athletic wing in Wright. I'd do it so I got a good shooter at PG to play beside the creative, penetrating Wade. I realize Bibby's defense would be a problem, but you can't win 'em all.) 

Then I'd take Michael Beasley.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would take Bayless, if I were picking for Miami (although probably not with the first pick). I think he would fit in superbly with Wade and Cook in a three man rotation in the backcourt. Bayless is adept playing on or off the ball, so he would fit with Wade too.

If I went big, I would take either Hibbert or DeAndre Jordan. Power Forward is the easiest position to fill in the NBA outside of Small Forward. I'd rather try and sign a guy like Paul Millsap, then draft Michael Beasley IMO.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> I would take Bayless, if I were picking for Miami (although probably not with the first pick). I think he would fit in superbly with Wade and Cook in a three man rotation in the backcourt. Bayless is adept playing on or off the ball, so he would fit with Wade too.
> 
> If I went big, I would take either Hibbert or DeAndre Jordan. Power Forward is the easiest position to fill in the NBA outside of Small Forward. I'd rather try and sign a guy like Paul Millsap, then draft Michael Beasley IMO.


I would say the 2 spot is easier to fill than filling PF. Seems like decent SG's are a dime a dozen.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd take Rose, he looks like an absolute stud at point. For our best player, Wade, to be at his best, he has to play off the ball, not running the point like he is now.

Beasley is very good too, but like someone else said, you can fill PF fairly easily these days, Haslem is a great example of that. 

I haven't seen enough of Bayless to make a judgement, but I don't think you take Hibbert or Jordan at #1, too high IMO.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd take Rose, he looks like an absolute stud at point. For our best player, Wade, to be at his best, he has to play off the ball, not running the point like he is now.
> 
> Beasley is very good too, but like someone else said, you can fill PF fairly easily these days, Haslem is a great example of that.
> 
> I haven't seen enough of Bayless to make a judgement, but I don't think you take Hibbert or Jordan at #1, too high IMO.


Same path of thinking as me. Rose would fit in great with Wade IMO. Probably turn into the best backcourt in the league a few years in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There's no way that I would take Rose with the #1 pick in the draft *based on how he has played so far.* His shot needs tons of work and he really doesn't look comfortable running the point. 

I thought that Bayless was a couple years away and that Rose was closer to a finished product but after the Arizona game I think exactly the opposite. Bayless is easily the better point guard right now. Bayless didn't even play in Arizona versus Memphis and Rose had 6 turnovers that game and they were just from lack of basic fundamental basketball skills like dribbling through the lane.

There's no question that Rose can be a good pick for Miami #2-#5, but how on earth can anybody say _with the #1 pick_ that they would take him over Beasley? Beasley is clearly the top choice at this time.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would go with Beasley. Wade needs the ball to be effective, as long as they have a PG who can shoot and defend it should be adequate. Putting Rose there would be a waste imo.

DeAndre Jordan is too big of a risk for a #1 pick. I think it's better if they get Beasley and trade either Wright or Cook for some bench depth at C/SG/PG.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm stuck in the middle...b/c I agree with both points made in this thread.

We can get away with a PG who can simply shoot and defend (think Damon Jones, minus the defense). We don't need a superstar PG, we can get away with a shooter (JWill) and a defender (Payton), as long as they can run an offense and take care of the ball.

But, we can also get away with a hustle player at PF right now. But with Shaq's quick regression, we need more than just that guy. Maybe that's the idea of getting Beasley, but what do you do with Udonis? How many teams can he be as effective on? His contact is very moveable for his production, but I'm not sure how much value he gets to other teams.

If we get stuck in this situation (#1 pick), I'll gladly take this "tough choice"


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Haslem is a good role player. But as for all role players, they shouldn't have any influence on the main pieces of the team. You just don't shy away from acquiring a potential star just because theres a role player on the team that plays the same position. If Beasley does pan out, it is not that difficult to trade Haslem and get full value for him. It's more difficult to get full value if you're trading a star.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Miami has a lot of glaring holes, but most importantly there is not enough talent on the roster. One player isn't going to fix all the problems, Rose and Jordan should be the frontrunners though. I think Rose will be the best player from this class and you should always go with best player available if you have the first pick. Jordan on the other hand could be worth the gamble, but I'm not sold on him, he could also become a bust like many bigs with raw potential did. 

None of those players can come in and be a star from day one, the Heat will have to be patient. Rose and Wade would be a terrific backcourt and since the league is becoming more and more guard-oriented it might not be a bad idea to have a superstar and another potential superstar leading the team. The biggest need is probably still at center, but is it really worth taking the gamble if you don't know whether Jordan can ever become a light version of Dwight Howard ? Certainly not an easy decision to make.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm sorry but all the best sure talents are backcourt guys. I honestly expect Bayless to be a better NBA player than either Mayo or Rose. However since they were in different shoe camps, people thought they were better than him, well they aren't. 

If I was Miami and could pick up 2 top 10-12 picks for my #1 pick, then trading down would work because like croco said, they need an infusion of talent. However, after watching Michael Beasley I am just not sure he is worth the #1 pick if only because he doesn't look like a franchise player to me. 

This is the wrong year to have the #1 pick IMO (next year looks no different).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Eric Gordon


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Trade the pick and get some veteran help either that or pick up some multiple picks. Get Deandre Jordan, cause the Heat are woefully thin at that Center spot.

Why do you want a Rose or Gordon when Wade is still on the team? Are you going to be playing one of those guys off the ball?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm stuck in the middle...b/c I agree with both points made in this thread.
> 
> We can get away with a PG who can simply shoot and defend (think Damon Jones, minus the defense). We don't need a superstar PG, we can get away with a shooter (JWill) and a defender (Payton), as long as they can run an offense and take care of the ball.
> 
> ...


I would try to get the Lakers to do Kwame (injured expiring)+Mihm (injured 2 year contract)+ Javaris Crittenton for UD+Mark Blount.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...4~981~3197~549&teams=13~13~14~14~14&te=&cash=

Or try to get Odom+Critt for JWill+UD.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...3197~617~2184~933&teams=14~14~13~13&te=&cash=

Or maybe UD+Ricky for Odom+Critt+1st

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...3197~617~193~2184&teams=14~14~13~13&te=&cash=

I don't know, but UD wouldn't be that hard to move IMO. He's worth more than Shane Battier. Now all we need to do is find a GM stupid enough to do UD for Swift+Rudy Gay


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

With the 1st pick I'd go Rose, than Beasley.

Then any lower, DeAndre Jordan (#3), Eric Gordon (#4), and Jerryd Bayless (#5).

I love Bayless' game.

Only problem I have with taking Jordan at #3-5 is that he'd probably play behind Shaq for a while.. pathetic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Having Jordan learn the ropes behind Shaq wouldnt really be a bad thing. Shaq is one the best players the league has ever seen, between him and Zo - I think they could teach him a thing or 2.

Look at how Bynum has progressed, and hes been playing behind Kwame Brown and Chris Mihm!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bynum has Kareem as his tutor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah i know, it was more to do with NAB comment on how Jordan would have to play behind Shaq. Bynum had to play behind Kwame and Mihm, which was much worse.

Kareem seems to be doing a pretty decent job with him.

Anyway - top Heat picks IMO:-

Beasley
Rose
Jordan
Bayless
Mayo
Hibbert
Gordon (mainly because he doesnt fit here, i like his game though)


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

It'd be tough for Miami to have the #1 pick, but I think Beasley would be the choice for immediate impact. He provides offense and versatility, which is needed. Down the line though, their best bet could be Jordan. I'm not saying take him #1, but make the decision to trade down for him. Like someone said, having him play behind Shaq could be valuable. I really like his potential in the frontcourt. A future Dwight/Jordan rivalry in Florida would be great.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jordan is not in Dwight's class as a basketball player. He has absolutely no skills whatsoever.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HKF said:


> Jordan is not in Dwight's class as a basketball player. He has absolutely no skills whatsoever.


Dwight wasn't exactly skilled either.

Anyway, I'd like to know who you'd take with the *#1* pick for the Miami Heat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would trade the pick and garbage for established NBA talent.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hm.. not really the answer I was looking for..

Really? You'd trade the 1st pick?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, I would trade the #1 pick. Miami's problems run deeper than getting a guy like Beasley who doesn't have an NBA position, or a raw player that lacks skills in DeAndre Jordan. Dwight Howard was not a project. He came in avg. a double-double.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Heat just need talent. Period.

We have a young superstar in Wade - who will hold down that starting 2 spot for the next 8 or so years. We have Daequan Cook whose been a big suprise as a rookie, time will tell if hes starter material...but where does he fit. Dorell Wright has potential but that words been on him since he was drafted. Riley doesnt like him so he could be out next year. Haslem is 27 so is entering his prime. However, everyone else is pretty much junk. 

Miami needs young talent in the worst way, especially a young big or point guard. I think who we pick will be very much determined by how high we are on Daequan Cook - because if we believe he can handle point guard duties, we will probably go big in Beasley, Jordan or Hibbert (depending on draft position). Unless we were getting an absolute star, i wouldnt want to trade the pick. 

If we pick Beasley, Haslem will probably be dangled to get a point guard anyway - but we will have to wait and see where our lottery position is.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I've slowly shifted my position on this. I'm on board with taking Beasley and moving UD now. If we don't get a top 3 pick (Beasley, Rose, and Jordan), then we should be go for Jerryd Bayless, who would seem to be a good fit next to Wade. Donte Green would be good too. But Eric Gordon is the one guy I don't really see ftting in Miami. We're set at the 2 guard position. Mayo would be interesting though because he could probably play the point next to Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Yes, I would trade the #1 pick. Miami's problems run deeper than getting a guy like Beasley who doesn't have an NBA position, or a raw player that lacks skills in DeAndre Jordan. Dwight Howard was not a project. He came in avg. a double-double.


You are totally wrong about Jordan but that's another topic for another time. Why do you think Beasley has no NBA position? What do Shawn Marion and Dirk Nowitzki do that you don't think Beasley can do at the 4? Maybe that question will help you because I also used to think he had no position but when I asked myself that same question I was then able to convince myself that his one and true position is power forward.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't see a guy who can guard either position. I just don't like him on the pro level.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

coin toss between Rose and Beasley. as we all know point guards are probably more seek then Forwards but Beasley IS A BEAST MAN. you guys have D-Wade to handly the ball what more do need on a ball handler and so Bealsey would help on Rebounding and making points. its all about what you guys need more i guesss thats what iam saying. (side note, how is D.Wright panning out for you guys? if hes go enough i would just pick Rose then) but if i had to pick then i go with Beasley only because you have Wade at guard Beasley as your Forward of the future would just be sick


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

My new Draft Board for the Miami Heat;

1. *Beasley* - Play him at the 4, a lot of pick'and'roll/pop offence with Wade. Trade Haslem with other pieces to get a good Point Guard or other solid player, eg. the bibby/artest deal.

2. *Rose* - Play him at point so our biggest weakness is finally set, decide whether Rose or Wade will be your primary ballhandler and develop their off-ball skills, and we got the best backcourt in the league.

3. *DeAndre Jordan* - Play him at the 5, behind Shaq for his rookie season, hope Shaq retires the next. Would be a HUGE piece of our future, and try to get him involved immediately with easy baskets, hope he can have a similar game and impact to a Bynum or if lucky, Howard.

4. *Jerryd Bayless* - Play him at the point, hope that he and Wade can develop into the most deadly and dynamic backcourt in the league, Run & Gun the minute they get on the court.

5. *OJ Mayo* - Interesting prospect, I think he could play either 1 or 2, won't really matter. Great handles and great size for a guard, and an excellent shooter - thats three of our weaknesses in a basket. Just hope his supposed character flaws don't come through.

6. *Eric Gordon* - Talent-wise he should be higher, but he does not fit on this team. I guess he could play either guard position, but I'd rather trade the pick to fill a need with a good established player than pick Gordon up just cause hes good.

7. *Donte Greene* - Another interesting prospect, havn't actually seen him play a game though. Don't think he'd fill a need but nothing wrong with having a guy like that. At worst he'll probably be a Marvin Williams, with the right system I'd love a guy like this. Not sure if we could pull it off though.

And that's as far as I'll go for now, those are the Top 7 picks that interest/appeal to me most.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

lingi1206 said:


> coin toss between Rose and Beasley. as we all know point guards are probably more seek then Forwards but Beasley IS A BEAST MAN. you guys have D-Wade to handly the ball what more do need on a ball handler and so Bealsey would help on Rebounding and making points. its all about what you guys need more i guesss thats what iam saying. *(side note, how is D.Wright panning out for you guys?* if hes go enough i would just pick Rose then) but if i had to pick then i go with Beasley only because you have Wade at guard Beasley as your Forward of the future would just be sick


Same story as usual. Shows flashes, but still just a prospect.. Looks to be loaded with potential, but needs the right system and team around him. Unfortunately, I don't think that's us, and so wouldn't really care too much if he's gone after this season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> I don't see a guy who can guard either position. I just don't like him on the pro level.


When has Dirk ever guarded anybody?

He has great quickness and strong arms. You're underrating him severely.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dirk is much bigger though (7'0). Beasley is going to measure out closer to 6'8. I just see a lot of Derrick Coleman within this dude.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think most of the Heat fans that have posted on here need to start watching college games more. Look at your team and look at your needs, none of these freshman are coming in and saving your franchise. Trade the pick


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HB said:


> I think most of the Heat fans that have posted on here need to start watching college games more. Look at your team and look at your needs, none of these freshman are coming in and saving your franchise. Trade the pick


trade the pick for what? You don't get a deal like Boston got every year, it has to be something special to give up on a guy like Rose or Beasley when you're the worst team in the league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But you are trying to keep Wade satisfied. Those guys arent going to make the type of impact you are looking for. Try and get a Gasol or some vet that can actually contribute right off the bat


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Dirk is much bigger though (7'0). Beasley is going to measure out closer to 6'8. I just see a lot of Derrick Coleman within this dude.


Beasley has been measured. Here are his numbers from the Hoops Summit

Michael Beasley 6' 9 (with shoes)
9'1 (standing reach)
7'0 (Wingspan)

http://www.basketballforum.com/4667242-post2.html

Seriously, I tried to make it so that this crap wasn't hard to find.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HB said:


> I think most of the Heat fans that have posted on here need to start watching college games more. Look at your team and look at your needs, none of these freshman are coming in and saving your franchise. Trade the pick


Well being the second worst team in the league, it's really hard to trade away young talent with high potential at the 1st pick. They won't make an impact straight away maybe but Wade's still young too and I guess we'd take a step into rebuilding. If it's about satisfying Wade, I think Rose/Beasley would break out within the 2 years he plays with Wade giving him more reason to stick around.

But for a trade to bring in established talent, I wouldn't do it unless its really going to help us (eg. Wade & Yao :gopray: ) and we get rid of Shaq :biggrin:

I don't like Pau tho.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HKF said:


> Dirk is much bigger though (7'0). Beasley is going to measure out closer to 6'8. I just see a lot of Derrick Coleman within this dude.


If hes a legit 6'9 with a 7'0 wingspan, thats fine for a power forward. Also - I think your underrating Derrick Coleman, who was a beast when he first came in to the league. Injury and indifference slowed him, but Beasley has fire - if hes a prime Derrick Coleman id be stoked.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

HKF said:


> Dirk is much bigger though (7'0). Beasley is going to measure out closer to 6'8. I just see a lot of Derrick Coleman within this dude.


Am I the only one who sees a bigger and even more athletic version of Larry Johnson? Im not talking about the grounded jump shooter (with major back problems) in NY, but the superbeast in Charlotte! At 6'9 he can bang, slash, create and shoot from 3pt land!

At 6'8/6'9 K-Mart was a very good defender at PF...but that was before the knee problems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Larry was a bit more explosive and had a bit more attitude and marketability, but I can see where ur coming from. If Beasley is anything like LJ with the Hornets...id be very happy with that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wouldn't go to the backcourt, mainly because Wade's going to be the primary ballhandler, but also Wright is too small to play 3. I don't think any of the other non guards are worth the hype of being a number one pick, but if you insist on drafting someone, Beasley's the way to go. He's a high energy player who should be able to pair his tenacity with experience to become one of the stronger rebounders in the league, he can shoot the midrange jumper a little bit, and has a decent offensive palate to build on overrall. He'll ultimately "only" average out to an 18-10 type of player, but with Wade you're not going to need another franchise type player, not to mention the fact that they're looking to have cap space freed up soon.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

_Dre_ said:


> I wouldn't go to the backcourt, mainly because Wade's going to be the primary ballhandler, but also *Wright is too small to play 3*. I don't think any of the other non guards are worth the hype of being a number one pick, but if you insist on drafting someone, Beasley's the way to go. He's a high energy player who should be able to pair his tenacity with experience to become one of the stronger rebounders in the league, he can shoot the midrange jumper a little bit, and has a decent offensive palate to build on overrall. He'll ultimately "only" average out to an 18-10 type of player, but with Wade you're not going to need another franchise type player, not to mention the fact that they're looking to have cap space freed up soon.


Wright's been playing the 3 all season.. 
He's unofficially somewhere around 6'9" or something now.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I have been thinking, and I like Beasley at number 1. He is more of a sf than pf, but thats okay. He could do everything offensively on a basketball court, and I think could be a better Carmelo

if we pick 5 or so, I would take Eric Gordon. I think a combo guard who could shoot next to Wade would be terrific, and Gordon is that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wright's been playing the 3 all season..
> He's unofficially somewhere around 6'9" or something now.


...and what's the Heat's record?

He's too slight to play the 3, most of the small forwards in the league today are solid. I'd be a lot more comfortable with him playing the two.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And Beasley isn't a perimeter player IMO, at all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wright can play the 3. Hes just not in the type of offense or defense that suits his game. Miami isnt a great fit for him right now unless we seriously change our game plan moving forward. He has had big games against GSW and Phoenix and NJ...3 teams who are more uptempo than most. Teams that are slow like us dont fit his strengths.


Beasley is a 4, not a 3. If you wanted to play a big lineup - i guess he could, but he wouldnt be quick enough to guard 99.9% of SF in the league. He is a tweener, but a very very good one.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Wright can play the 3. Hes just not in the type of offense or defense that suits his game. Miami isnt a great fit for him right now unless we seriously change our game plan moving forward. He has had big games against GSW and Phoenix and NJ...3 teams who are more uptempo than most. Teams that are slow like us dont fit his strengths.
> 
> 
> Beasley is a 4, not a 3. If you wanted to play a big lineup - i guess he could, but he wouldnt be quick enough to guard 99.9% of SF in the league. He is a tweener, but a very very good one.


I do agree if you're in an uptempo offense anyone 6-5 and up could get away with playing the 3, but I don't want a 211pound player playing 3 in a halfcourt offense, just seems like he's going to get overpowered on both sides of the ball. Wright's height does help a bit, but then again it makes him even more lanky. Maybe he has some more filling out to do though./


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG44 said:


> Wright can play the 3. Hes just not in the type of offense or defense that suits his game. Miami isnt a great fit for him right now unless we seriously change our game plan moving forward. He has had big games against GSW and Phoenix and NJ...3 teams who are more uptempo than most. Teams that are slow like us dont fit his strengths.
> 
> 
> Beasley is a 4, not a 3. If you wanted to play a big lineup - i guess he could, but he wouldnt be quick enough to guard 99.9% of SF in the league. He is a tweener, but a very very good one.


Do you remember how tall Dorrel supposedly is?
Remember there were reports in the off-season that he'd grown to like Rashard's height or something..?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Reports this offseason said he had grown to 6'10 - im not sure if thats correct but hes a tall unit. Dorell is actually a pretty decent defender - hes a terrific shotblocker and rebounder - but hes young and short on experience, so hes still learning the game. I still think he'll be a starting 3 man for a while in this league, I think he will suprise some people when he gets his chance.

I remember doing his stats when he plays over 30 minutes in a game, something like 14 and 11 if i remember rightly.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> ...and what's the Heat's record?
> 
> He's too slight to play the 3, most of the small forwards in the league today are solid. I'd be a lot more comfortable with him playing the two.


Bleh, he hasn't gotten enough minutes to mess up our Ricky. It's Ricky Davis that can't play the 3 IMO. And we play better with Dorell out there than Ricky.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I'm sorry but all the best sure talents are backcourt guys. I honestly expect Bayless to be a better NBA player than either Mayo or Rose. However since they were in different shoe camps, people thought they were better than him, well they aren't.


if i'm the heat, i'd take eric gordon before i took bayless but bayless would be the next guy on the list and if they are worried about wade having to handle the ball too much, bayless could move ahead of gordon.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> if i'm the heat, i'd take eric gordon before i took bayless but bayless would be the next guy on the list and if they are worried about wade having to handle the ball too much, bayless could move ahead of gordon.


That would leave Wade as the point guard though and I don't think he would be too happy about handling the ball for forever.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Miami needs to rebuild. The best way to do that is by picking up multiple good players, or multiple picks that might turn into good players. 


Maybe see if you could swap 


#1 pick/Future #1 pick/Cook/Cash

for

Jeff Green/Seattle's pick/Phoenix's pick


Then take Rose, Beasley or DeAndre Jordan with Seattle's pick, and do whatever you need to do to get up in the draft and grab Collison from UCLA 

For argument sake 

Jordan
Haslem
Green
Wade
Collison


That would be a nice starting point I think. Add in the vets you have, and any FA's you could get and I think you guys could rebuild a lot quicker than most teams.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

how long ago was it that teams were ready to tank the entire season- or told to do that- in order to get a shot at oj mayo? 

these players' stocks are ridiculously erratic. you really don't know for sure until draft day- and even then, you don't know for sure. to claim that you do, and to then make a decision on that basis (especially this early), is to take an enormous risk.

i know it's the fun of being a fan and all but be sure to remember that when your team chooses to do something (or not do it). these kids look incredible one day, ordinary the next.

captain obvious here, i know... 

peace


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Miami needs to rebuild. The best way to do that is by picking up multiple good players, or multiple picks that might turn into good players.
> 
> 
> Maybe see if you could swap
> ...


This isn't the NFL draft.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

croco said:


> That would leave Wade as the point guard though and I don't think he would be too happy about handling the ball for forever.


that's why i said if you have concerns about wade having to handle the ball too much, bayless may jump ahead of gordon but i'd take either one of them before rose or mayo.


----------



## canadaballer (Nov 15, 2007)

DeAndre Jordan
Shaq will teach. Jordan will be a beast.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jordan doesn't have any skills. Are you watching him against real (non-cupcake) competition? This guy is years away. YEARS


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

This is a no brainer: Its Rose and its not even close. Miami's biggest problem is lack of a PG. They need someone that will allow Wade to play off the ball and take some pressure off of Wade. He's a true PG, he's not gonna need to score a lot, especially with Wade, Davis, etc on the team. His shot will improve as he works. His stats don't look great this year but he's on a team that is stocked with NBA talent. 

If they are gonna trade down then I'd pick up Bayless, Mayo, or Gordon.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> And Beasley isn't a perimeter player IMO, at all.


Why not?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id have to see more of Beasley to discern if hes able to play the 3. Right now, id say not, mainly because I dont think he has the footspeed to defend a prime time wing on an NBA level. He can create his own shot, but hed need to work on his ball handling, speed and agility to get up to that level. Could be done - but I think hed be better suited in the Antawn Jamison mould, a small 4 who can rebound and shoot it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea I like the Antawn comparison more than Melo or any other SF comparison..

haha BG44 u changed ur avy to just 2 people now? :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha - yeaaaah, I sold out. So shoot me 

I just figured if we get top 2, we are gonna go with either Rose or Beasley...so until proven that we wont get a top 2 pick - im rockin these 2 for good luck!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

number1pick said:


> His stats don't look great this year but he's on a team that is stocked with NBA talent.


memphis is stocked with nba talent? i see two guys other than rose and they are likely bench players in the pros.


----------



## canadaballer (Nov 15, 2007)

:worthy::worthy:KENNY GEORGE!!!!!:worthy::worthy:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

I would look to take either Rose or Gordon. 

I think Gordon is the most NBA ready player in the draft and his scoring paired with Wade would pose a formidable 1-2. The thing would be how effective those 2 would be playing alongside each other since offensively their games are far too similar. Plus, you have Dorrell Wright waiting in the wings and adding Gordon basically sends the signal that Wright is stapled to the bench for the near future. 

With Rose, I think if you draft him, you set yourself up with possibly running an uptempo type of offense with Wright and Wade playing the wings. Then you could possibly try and target Dorsey in the 2nd round and you have an ideal small, running lineup of Rose, Wade, Wright, Haslem, and Dorsey.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

NeoSamurai said:


> I think Gordon is the most NBA ready player in the draft and his scoring paired with Wade would pose a formidable 1-2. The thing would be how effective those 2 would be playing alongside each other since offensively their games are far too similar. Plus, you have Dorrell Wright waiting in the wings and adding Gordon basically sends the signal that Wright is stapled to the bench for the near future.


i don't know that i'd call them too similar. gordon is a much better shooter than wade and wade is a much better slasher than gordon. it seems to me like they'd be good compliments the only problem being wade could possibly be depended on too much as a ball handler.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> don't know that i'd call them too similar. gordon is a much better shooter than wade and wade is a much better slasher than gordon. it seems to me like they'd be good compliments the only problem being wade could possibly be depended on too much as a ball handler.


Thats true, they could have the potential to be the most dynamic scoring backcourt in a while, but I wouldn't take him with the 1st or 2nd pick cause like you said, we wouldn't really have any ballhandlers..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If you are going to pick a guard, better go with Gordon. He is just as skilled as the other top guards that get their names bandied around here, but what really sets him apart from them is his terrific defense. This guy can shut down anyone


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can he shut down NBA wings at his size? I don't really think he can.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea I think his defence is overrated when it comes to shutting down perimeter players on the NBA level.

With Gordon/Wade though, our ballhandling might be a problem, Wade will have to go back to full-time point I guess..

Do you really think Gordon will go 1st/2nd then? Ahead of all the other guards in the draft?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont. I think Rose's athleticism, plus his teams success, will get him in the top 2. He has a lot of potential. Gordon will go top 5 though.

It all depends on who gets the picks though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Yea I think his defence is overrated when it comes to shutting down perimeter players on the NBA level.
> 
> With Gordon/Wade though, our ballhandling might be a problem, Wade will have to go back to full-time point I guess..
> 
> Do you really think Gordon will go 1st/2nd then? Ahead of all the other guards in the draft?


His defense is better than Rose and Mayo's


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Beasley.

Wade
Cook
Beasley
Haslem
Shaq

Not a bad lineup. Or Jordan. To learn from Shaq before he completely becomes worthless.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we are so bad rebounding, if we can get Beasley, he's our pick at #1


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think Beasley will be a (much) better rebounder than Haslem and I don't expect him to be able to play the 3 in the NBA.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Ahead of all the other guards in the draft?


i would rank the guards gordon, bayless, rose, mayo in that order. now i'm sure that won't be their draft order, but that's the order i'd take them in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

croco said:


> I don't think Beasley will be a (much) better rebounder than Haslem and I don't expect him to be able to play the 3 in the NBA.


I dont think Beasley will be a Howard type rebounder, but he should grab between 8-10 on any given night. Plus hes a better shooter and can create his own shot. Hes not an NBA 3 yet, and im not sure he ever will be, but hes a better player than Haslem and would definately help us out.

I dont think you can really seperate the main guards - it all comes down to personal preferance.

Gordon, Rose, Mayo, Bayless...they're all on the same page. Nothing really differentiates one from the other - so whoever gets a top 5-6 pick will be pretty stoked.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

BG44 said:


> I dont think Beasley will be a Howard type rebounder, but he should grab between 8-10 on any given night. Plus hes a better shooter and can create his own shot. Hes not an NBA 3 yet, and im not sure he ever will be, but hes a better player than Haslem and would definately help us out.
> 
> I dont think you can really seperate the main guards - it all comes down to personal preferance.
> 
> Gordon, Rose, Mayo, Bayless...they're all on the same page. Nothing really differentiates one from the other - so whoever gets a top 5-6 pick will be pretty stoked.


IMO Rose is the only one out of those 4 that can be a franchise player from what I have seen of them.(Granted not too much)


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ hm thats true.. Bayless/Gordon/Mayo might be on the same level talent-wise but I'd take Rose over any of the others pretty easily if I were to build a team around one of them.

Maybe I'm overrating Rose though, I always liked him more than Gordon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I am the same. Not that id be pissed if we got any of the other star guards, but Rose seems to be the guy who id want on this Heat team.


----------



## highlite15 (Dec 24, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> If you were Randy Pfund (Heat GM), who would you take?
> 
> 1) Miami will likely have Wade+Cook at SG, Dorell at SF, UD at PF, and Shaq+Blount at C for a while.
> 
> ...


Take Beasley. He is the best player available. And considering he is a 3/4 player gives him the edge over a guard in terms of building for the future. Don't you think Rose is a redundant player to Wade? A lightening quick guard that mainly is a penetrator looking to score at the rim. Not a great outside shooter. They need a true PG that is completely pass first with a consistent outside shot. That way it opens up the lane for Wade's penetration to kick. If I am defending Rose and Wade penetrates I will live with him taking 3's all day. If Jordan was further along I would take him but he isn't and you just never know how his development will turn out. He is a risk.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Based on what I have seen of him, I would take O.J. Mayo. He's a big point guard who can handle the ball well, shoot and defend. He looks like some combination of Dwyane Wade and a young Gary Payton.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mayo is the very last player I'd consider picking for the Heat. As a Heat fan I have a short list:


1)Beasley - Consensus no. 1 for any team. Even with Marion here now he still would play a big role. I would only consider him at PF. He looks too slow afoot to be a 3.

2)Rose - Pretty much the consensus no. 2, but with the added bonus of being at a MAJOR position of need for the Heat. There is the argument that his skill-set overlaps Wade's too much and that he doesn't have the believed crucial element necessary next to Dwyane, shooting. However, I see Rose's outside shot coming along, and believe that with two players as talented and unselfish as they are, chemistry can be built. Only concern is TOs.

3)Bayless - Everything about this guy says he's the perfect fit for Wade. As quick, athletic, and fluid as he is, you can't help but notice his upside is a little lower than Rose's.

4)Mayo - This guy's gotten a bad rap his freshmen season, but I believe his disappointing play can be explained by his system, teammates, and playing out of position. Apparently he will be more effective in a PG role, distributing the ball, and being less relied upon to score. He will take smarter shots and be able to come off screens off the ball or spot up if he's playing next to Wade. Again, you have to be concerned with TOs.

I'm sure you all notice no Eric Gordon here. More and more I see people looking at him as an undersized SG than a combo guard, not ideal with Wade. He needs someone who can run offense responsibly and possibly even cover some opposing SGs.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Disappointing freshman season? O.J. Mayo is averaging 20.4 points per game despite playing with a young team in the toughest conference in college basketball. He's actually a better shooter than Derrick Rose and didn't he lock down Rose in their matchup earlier this season? 

Rose averages 1.3 assists more per game than Mayo despite Memphis running all day and blowing out mostly marginal teams. My biggest problem with Rose is that it seems like he struggles when the Tigers are not running all the time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jace said:


> *Mayo is the very last player I'd consider picking for the Heat.* As a Heat fan I have a short list:
> 
> 
> 1)Beasley - Consensus no. 1 for any team. Even with Marion here now he still would play a big role. I would only consider him at PF. He looks too slow afoot to be a 3.
> ...


----------



## Iskender (Feb 18, 2008)

This is tough one. I would take Rose because i like Haslem`s game and Wade+Rose backcourt would be so good


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Iskender said:


> This is tough one. I would take Rose because i like Haslem`s game and Wade+Rose backcourt would be so good


A Rose/Wade backcourt would be an insanely dynamic one. Add Marion and a rapidly-developing Dorell in the frontcourt, and that's a defensive nightmare for opponents. That group would lack outside shooting, but Daequan would be happy to come off the bench and unload from outside.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rose and Wade would be a thing of beauty, but if the Heat get the first pick, they arent passing on Beasley. Wade/Marion/Beasley is a nice 3 man combo to start building around.

Rose is their option 1a though. Hes a winner, an athletic freak, and a solid defender with great potential.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


>


I dont know if you understood my post. Mayo is the last player I'd consider taking, of the players I'd consider taking. At the time of that post I only saw it as four options.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Rose and Wade would be almost unfair.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jace said:


> I dont know if you understood my post. Mayo is the last player I'd consider taking, of the players I'd consider taking. At the time of that post I only saw it as four options.


Yea fair enough. To be honest I probably just felt like picking apart someone's post at the time


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I would have ta go with Rose


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we get number 1, we better take Beasley. I think we might even be able to get Beasley if someone like the Knicks get the top pick...they're in desperate need of a point guard. But we need low post scoring in a terrible way, a rebounder, and a guy that can improve.

Rose would be a very nice consilation prize though...we better get one of these kids.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Look, if I was Miami I would take Rose. I just don't understand why Shawn Marion would opt out. I understand that he wants to be THE MAN, but I don't think there's a team in the NBA that has the cap space AND thinks he can be the man AND will pay him that salary. I just don't think that team exists. For his best interests, I think Marion needs to play out the remainder of his contract and then hope everything works out in his favor (which it will).

But anyway, here's what I feel:

1) Shawn Marion makes Michael Beasley redundant and useless.

At least in his first season. Michael Beasley is a very good basketball player, but he's an undersized PF who can step out and defend the perimeter and shoot the 3. He reminds me of Marion a lot, although he has more of a post body than Marion. Of course, Marion is a tremendous rebounder in his own right, so I just don't think he's a better player than Marion.

2) Regardless of whether they have Marion, the Heat have a premier scorer, but are missing a legit point guard.

Look, Dwyane Wade is not a legit ball handler. He can start the offense every possession, but he's not a guy you want bringing the ball up every possession; that's energy you don't want Wade expending. Derrick Rose clearly is okay with being a second fiddle (he's the #2 guy to CDR this year even though he's clearly a better player). In 2007 there were 2 legit stars to be drafted (Oden and Durant), in 2008 I see 2 guys as well, plus a bunch of other very good players (which weren't there in 2007). Michael Beasley and Derrick Rose are legit. And there's just something about Beasley that rubs me the wrong way, I don't know what it is, but I wouldn't take him #1, I would take Rose. I feel like I would have to take him #2, but I like Rose and I would take him #1 over Beasley unless I was Utah, New Orleans, or a team like that who already has a legit All Star Point Guard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Off topic Nim, but how do you feel about Mike Conley this year during his rookie season? You were extremely high on him.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't get to see Memphis very often, but I'm encouraged by what Griz posters are saying, and what his stats show.

EDIT: It's unfortunate, but I am just not as interested in the NBA as I am in college basketball; it almost seems to me that once they go to the League, I'm done with them. I think anyone talented enough to play in the NBA should bolt for the money, but at the same time, I don't care as much once they leave the college game. I like the passion of the college game much better, and I think it's just extremely easy to scout, whereas I've seen bad NBA players dominate in a game or two. I think if you asked me to scout the NBDL I would be incompetent.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I figured that was the case. Conley has been okay, but the odds on him being a world beater aren't very high IMO. Too small and injury prone.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Very interesting. From what I've heard he's been really good for a rookie; I know that you were a big Kyle Lowry fan and he's clearly beaten him out already. I have faith in Conley, I think he's a good player with NBA athleticism and an NBA skill set. I think if you give him a few years and another high lottery pick to go along with Rudy Gay, the Grizz will be alright.

Also, I just don't know if there's any player from the 2007 Draft that will account for more wins in his career than Mike Conley, except the guys drafted ahead of him. I think he was clearly the #4 guy in the draft, one year later.


----------

